# Bedsprings ! ...or similar to fix a big vise?



## PeteCo (17 Dec 2020)

I have a very nice and very heavy old metal vise that I use a lot in the shed, that is up until several months ago when the spring that operates the quick release and rack/pinion lever broke off. Ive been on the lookout for a replacement spring for months and had pretty much given up on it.

I then had to get rid of an old bed with spring base. 
I rescued a few of the old springs hoping the internal diameter would fit my vise - but sadly they are too narrow - being about 10mm internal diameter. rather than the 15mm or so of the original spring. The length is about the same though.

Some pics below will help you see what my problem is. My bedspring pic for size comparison.

Anyone know where I could source a suitable replacement? - seems a shame to junk an amazing good old vise for the sake of a single spring !

cheers.
Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2020)

__





Springmasteres - UK Spring Manufacturer


Springmasters manufactures compression springs, extension springs, torsion springs and other wireforms such as clock spring. We hold a huge amount of stock springs and we custom manufacture springs




www.springmasters.com





have a look.


----------



## powertools (17 Dec 2020)

Is it not possible to get it welded back together?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2020)

Would it not take the spring out of it?


----------



## powertools (17 Dec 2020)

Only in that small section I think.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2020)

You could also try Airedale springs in Haworth. 

Brian is there custom spring maker super chap. 

Cheers James


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2020)

powertools said:


> Only in that small section I think.


Which would rather defeat the object of the spring, surely?


----------



## Jester129 (18 Dec 2020)

Spring has sprung - too early! (Sorry)


----------



## Rorschach (18 Dec 2020)

Welding doesn't work on springs as they just flex at the soft weld area and then snap pretty quickly.


----------



## dannyr (18 Dec 2020)

I'm afraid I'd give up on the old spring - been there - in my experience they break again

Custom made spring or off-the-shelf would be great but I think your idea of bedsprings is good so:
any chance of using a strong lever to unwind the spring enough to fit?
what about other sources - different beds, or an awful lot of scrapped trampolines out there - if you find the right one it could save several old Records/Parkinsons etc

let us know how you get on


----------



## Phil Russell (18 Dec 2020)

Any chance a spring off an old sun lounger might fit? The springs that secure the bed to the tubular steel frame?
Cheers, Phil


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2020)

Also look up trampoline springs they are simalar

Cheers James


----------



## PeteCo (18 Dec 2020)

Thanks chaps - some really good ideas there. 

I spent a couple of hours researching spring making on the web-u-like and I might have a bash at making a spring using music wire and an arbour in the vise, or in the chuck of the drill press. meanwhile I'll search for trampoline and lounger springs.


----------



## profchris (18 Dec 2020)

This eBay seller offers 16mm internal diameter springs, in pretty colours!



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Load-Duty-Compression-Die-Spring-ISO-10-50mm-Diameter-Up-To-102mm-Long/223992624315?hash=item34270034bb:g:necAAOSwBUlfjsxd



You could probably find another seller who has bare metal equivalents.


----------



## Ttrees (18 Dec 2020)

Can you not stretch the spring?
How stiff is it...is this possible to do by hand?
It looks similar to a trampoline spring, I'd guess the smaller type would be the closest in length.
If you don't know already, you can't pull a trampoline spring apart with a pair of vice grips,
so possibly way too stiff and ruin the thread.
I was quite disappointed to find that out, could still make a short travel heavy compression from it though.


----------



## TheUnicorn (18 Dec 2020)

Rorschach said:


> Welding doesn't work on springs as they just flex at the soft weld area and then snap pretty quickly.


that was my thinking too but glad to have it confirmed by someone else.

I'm confused as to how a spring is used in a vice, can anyone explain?


----------



## Rorschach (18 Dec 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> that was my thinking too but glad to have it confirmed by someone else.
> 
> I'm confused as to how a spring is used in a vice, can anyone explain?



In a quick release vice the spring keeps the thread and nut together so the vice moves when the handle is turned. When you use the lever you force the nut open so you can slide the vice to the position you want and then when you let go the spring pushes it back together again.


----------



## TheUnicorn (18 Dec 2020)

Rorschach said:


> In a quick release vice the spring keeps the thread and nut together so the vice moves when the handle is turned. When you use the lever you force the nut open so you can slide the vice to the position you want and then when you let go the spring pushes it back together again.


thank you


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Dec 2020)

What exactly is it you can't do with the vice because of this broken spring? Can you still use the vice to hold work? After all the quick-release vice can be used without using the lever if you want the trouble. Maybe a spare from another manufacturer might fit. Best of luck John


----------



## PeteCo (19 Dec 2020)

Hi John

although the vise will work without the spring its really awkward to use because the screw for the jaws wont engage unless you apply pressure to the QR lever whilst turning the jaw handle. You need 3 hands to do this and position the workpiece in the jaws at the same time !


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Dec 2020)

Would it be possible to reform the broken end in the same form as original? If you took it to a metal work shop they may be able to do it for you.

I have done a similar thing before and it works fine, but that was on MUCH smaller springs.


----------



## pe2dave (19 Dec 2020)

Jameshow said:


> You could also try Airedale springs in Haworth.
> 
> Brian is there custom spring maker super chap.
> 
> Cheers James


Another recommendation for Airdale springs


----------



## dannyr (19 Dec 2020)

If you want to use the vice as a non-QR -- wedge the half nut securely against the thread and off you go.


----------



## redhunter350 (19 Dec 2020)

How about these and little tweaking ?
Search was for "Tension springs ?? mm Diameter"



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Expansion-Springs-Extension-Tension-Spring-7mm-16mm-OD-1-4mm-Wire-Diameter/362445574526?hash=item546370917e:g:1ocAAOSwJStbrgDG











Galvanized Spring Steel Expansion Extension Tension Spring 1.2~2mm Wire Diameter | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Galvanized Spring Steel Expansion Extension Tension Spring 1.2~2mm Wire Diameter at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Dec 2020)

Ok Peter. Gotcher! I think I have the answer. Send me a PM and we can talk.

John 








John


----------



## PeteCo (20 Dec 2020)

Benchwayze said:


> Ok Peter. Gotcher! I think I have the answer. Send me a PM and we can talk.
> 
> John
> 
> ...


Will do john. Just out this morning but will drop you a pm later. Many thanks.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Dec 2020)

Can you not buy some piano wire of the correct diameter and wind your own spring


----------



## PeteCo (21 Dec 2020)

Dalboy said:


> Can you not buy some piano wire of the correct diameter and wind your own spring



I'll probably have a go - though it would be much easier if I had a lathe to do it with. 

I might have a go by hand, but the gauge is pretty thick and I'm not sure I have the tools to be able to dothe tight bends at the ends where it needs to be shaped to fit the retaining lugs. We'll see.


----------



## gwaithcoed (27 Dec 2020)

Google www.springmasters


----------

